# Spitting Coffee - Causes?



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Started to notice something weird when brewing my coffee and wanted to ask you guys/girls for advice.

I am using beans that are within 2 weeks of there roast date, grinding on my Mignon and using a naked PF on my Rocket Giotto.

I have noticed that i am getting a squirt/spitting of coffee that shoots off at funny angles, a bit like when your shower has one jet that spurts at funny angle. Trying to diagnose what could cause this. At first i thought maybe the gasket needed replacing but the actual spurt is coming from the basket not the sides or edges.

Could clumping or an uneven extraction cause this? Picking up my new Mazzer Mini tomorrow so will be interesting to see if i get the same problem with that grinder as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes it's the distribution of the coffee in the basket

Could be due to clumpyness or the way you are prepping the basket


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Could be due to clumpyness or the way you are prepping the basket


that would be the "i am hungover and need a coffee" prep method!! lol

Just had a another look and there is one spot in the basket where there is a blank spot so obviously this is causing pressure and forcing the water out another path which is causing the spitting! I usually stir with a paperclip and then tamp but maybe not doing enough.

Will post again once i have set the masseur up, would be interesting to see how this differs from the mignon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Stop stirring with a paperclip, just distribute with your finger, level then tamp

You'll find the problem will melt away


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Really the paperclip makes things worse? I was doing it to remove clumps.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Everyone who I have shown how to level and tamp without using this method has improved their extractions


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok cool I will ditch the paperclip and go back to WDT and tamping!! Thanks Glenn


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Everyone who I have shown how to level and tamp without using this method has improved their extractions


Glenn... What about a quick video.... Be useful for many of us! I also occasionally get spitting so it would be great to see your technique...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I might see about getting it videoed at the next forum event


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

big dan said:


> that would be the "i am hungover and need a coffee" prep method!! lol
> 
> Just had a another look and there is one spot in the basket where there is a blank spot so obviously this is causing pressure and forcing the water out another path which is causing the spitting! I usually stir with a paperclip and then tamp but maybe not doing enough.
> 
> Will post again once i have set the *masseur* up, would be interesting to see how this differs from the mignon.


That's dedication!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You could also try nutating - grind straight in to the basket, quick nutate/tamp and go. No fingers, no paper clips. It stopped my spritzers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely worth a try.

The less you play with the coffee the easier the process, and the result is generally a better cup.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Daren said:


> You could also try nutating - grind straight in to the basket, quick nutate/tamp and go. No fingers, no paper clips. It stopped my spritzers.


Thats similiar to what I do too. I give the PF a few gentle taps on the counter to settle the grinds, then a little rolling motion with the tamper. I find that you only need quite a gentle final tamp too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with all the above. Although I have a flat bottomed tamper and if I try nutating with it I sometimes get a dead spot in the middle. I haven't tried it on my new setup because my naked PF is all wrapped up and I have to wait till Christmas! I'm also of the "less is more" school of basket prep having tried various things.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Definitely worth a try.
> 
> The less you play with the coffee the easier the process, and the result is generally a better cup.


This a million times over.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Gentle nutate works for me too cuts the spritzers right down.

John


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Agree, gentle nutate is all that is needed if you have clumps.

Also check grinder is clean before you start - old grounds pushed out by the new will cause channeling and spritzers.

C


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys, very helpful. And yes my auto-correct changed Mazzer to mass to avoid any conufusion!


----------

